Can any startup takeover Facebook as social sharing platform? - gnkchintu
======
herbst
Absolutely. It just has to be good again and have multiple billions on
marketing budget. But as Facebook is nether good nor useful (in the sense that
you see others content and they see yours, Facebook really sucks in that
point) i see no reason why it would survive any targeted attack.

~~~
gnkchintu
Exactly Facebook is not useful anymore. The core users started moving away
from Fb anyway. But isn't the company too big to die.

------
philip142au
Yes, I know how to do it

~~~
CaiGengYang
What's your plan ?

